# MKIV GLI Steel wheel fitment



## SCCA_Ev (Dec 27, 2002)

I am looking for a set of winter tires, and found someone selling 16" steel rims with tires in good condition.
He said they won't fit the GLI (I have an 03). My girlfriend has an 04 1.8T with steel rims just like the ones for sale. I understood the GLI and 1.8T brakes are the same, so shouldn't they fit if they are 16"?


----------



## wakesslide12 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: MKIV GLI Steel wheel fitment (SCCA_Ev)*

No, the GLI brakes are 12.3 inches. Alot larger than the regular 1.8t but steel wheels are made to fit it
Jetta GLI Winter Wheels Redux 
October 23, 2005 | Business & Commerce | Life | Products & Opportunites 
As I've said before, the winter steel wheel you want for your 2004 1/2+ Jetta GLI 1.8T is a Macpek X41657. Not mentioned previously is that the tire size is 205/55 R16.
The post generated a lot of comments at the time, and now that winter is coming I'm getting another round of email on it. Amazing really – I was just venting about how hard it was to find the right wheel, but then I found one, snatching victory from the jaws of defeat, and it seems like every other person with the same car and the ability to use Google wants to talk about it. Which I can understand – the VW dealer network isn't known for their attitude or service. Here's a quote from one correspondent:
My dealer experience is on a par with yours. Basically no help.
Confidential to VW: I offer high-resolution qualitative market research and product strategy consulting services that would be a good fit here. Happy to help if you'd like; just give me a call.
The question is: Where do you get this fabled Macpek X41657? You can take a look at the Macpek website, but it won't help much. There's no part listing, and the inventory tab is behind a password. One strategy would be to call them and find a distributor in your region, then call the distributor to find a dealer. Welcome to supply chain management, where a rewarding career awaits you.
I happened to find my wheels at RH Scales in White River Junction VT. You can call them at 802-296-7203, but I have no idea if they ship of if it's local pickup only. This is a real honest-to-goodness industrial parts jobber with one employee, so don't expect the same level of service you get from LL Bean. RH Scales has offices all over the east coast, so there might be one closer to you. This page from an unrelated search has a lot of the RH Scales offices listed. If you drive up here to by a set and you're coming from more than two hours away, send me an email and I'll buy you lunch before you drive home.
Tire Rack has gotten better this year. Here's a search page for winter tire and wheel packages for the 2005 Jetta GLI 1.8T. The 16" package starts at $125 per wheel. That's probably the easiest choice – Tire Rack is well-known, they seem to have the winter wheel package ready this year, they ship all over the country, and their prices are good. OTOH, they don't list any steel wheels available, only alloy ones, so then you're back to finding a Macpek if you want the cheaper steel wheel option, or if you're a Rolling Stones fan.


----------



## SCCA_Ev (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: MKIV GLI Steel wheel fitment (wakesslide12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wakesslide12* »_No, the GLI brakes are 12.3 inches. Alot larger than the regular 1.8t but steel wheels are made to fit it

How odd.. I guess I was thinking that any VR6/1.8T had the same brakes from what this vortex post implied. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=846180 
Any how, long and short is a 16" rim from any mkiv will indeed work on my GLI, right?


----------



## wakesslide12 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: MKIV GLI Steel wheel fitment (SCCA_Ev)*

I'm not sure if any 16 will work why are you trying to put on a smaller wheel?


----------



## SCCA_Ev (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: MKIV GLI Steel wheel fitment (wakesslide12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wakesslide12* »_I'm not sure if any 16 will work why are you trying to put on a smaller wheel?
Not "trying" really. I hear it's not uncommon to go to a smaller wheel for winter tires (read here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1623684)
The other reason is, I found a set of 16's with Hancook winter tires with an asking price of $250. Replacement 17's in winter tire are are over $120, and I would have to pay each spring and fall to have them mounted and balanced. It seems like having the spare rims with the winter tires on them would be beneficial.


----------



## wakesslide12 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: MKIV GLI Steel wheel fitment (SCCA_Ev)*

just put all seasons on the stock wheels unless you have snow to drive through every day.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: MKIV GLI Steel wheel fitment (SCCA_Ev)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SCCA_Ev* »_I am looking for a set of winter tires, and found someone selling 16" steel rims with tires in good condition.
He said they won't fit the GLI (I have an 03). My girlfriend has an 04 1.8T with steel rims just like the ones for sale. I understood the GLI and 1.8T brakes are the same, so shouldn't they fit if they are 16"?

There are 2 types of GLI's
VR6 GLI
1.8T GLI (body kitted)---which iirc, was introduced in 2004
VR6 GLI has 288mm front brakes, which 15" steelies will clear
1.8T GLI has the 312mm front brakes, which 16" steelies will clear, but not the 15" steelies.
"Regular" 1.8T do have 288mm front brakes.
Special 1.8T's such as GLI 1.8T, GTI 20AE & GTI 337 have 312mm front brakes with 256mm rear vented brakes.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: MKIV GLI Steel wheel fitment (GT17V)*

bought 16" MSW 14s for my GLI for like $70-75 each for tire rack last year.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: MKIV GLI Steel wheel fitment (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
There are 2 types of GLI's
VR6 GLI
1.8T GLI (body kitted)---which iirc, was introduced in 2004
VR6 GLI has 288mm front brakes, which 15" steelies will clear
1.8T GLI has the 312mm front brakes, which 16" steelies will clear, but not the 15" steelies.
"Regular" 1.8T do have 288mm front brakes.
Special 1.8T's such as GLI 1.8T, GTI 20AE & GTI 337 have 312mm front brakes with 256mm rear vented brakes.

^^ Exactly correct, although there are SOME 2004 VR6 GLI's, and they do not have the bigger brakes. 288mm = 11.3", and 312 = 12.3".
15" steelies WILL fit over your stock brakes. 16" steelies WILL fit over the 312mm brakes. I have no idea where wakeslide got his info, but it is wrong. Get the 16" steelies if you are going to upgrade to 12.3" (312mm) brakes down the road. Otherwise 15's will be easier to come by, cheaper to put tires on, and will fit just fine.
We have 12.3" brakes on my wife's car, and she has 16" steelies as her winter wheels. 
BTW - the "full size spare" in most mk4's is a 16" steelie. Some people think there is a difference, so often you can get "spares" cheaper than a 16" steelie


----------



## SCCA_Ev (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: MKIV GLI Steel wheel fitment (Veedub_junky)*

Thanks a bunch.. I think I will make an offer on the wheels and tire package since they will fit...
Much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

